# IGH with front derailleur?



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea about running an Alfine with front derailleur?

I'm thinking 34-22 front with 16 in the rear with Alfine and Surly Singleator for tensioning.

Thoughts or pictures?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mrbubbles said:


> Does anyone have any idea about running an Alfine with front derailleur?
> 
> I'm thinking 34-22 front with 16 in the rear with Alfine and Surly Singleator for tensioning.
> 
> Thoughts or pictures?


I don't think it will work with a Surly Singleater. You will need either a rear derailleur or a 2 pulley tensioner, like a Paul's, to take up the extra chain. You may also have chainline issues, as the chainline will not be right in either chainring. You can probably get it to work, but it will not be ideal. Besides, the beauty of and IGH is not having to deal with a rear derailleur anymore!

What will it be used for? I find that the gear range is plenty for my mountainbiking or commuting if geared right. If you plan to use the bike for both on-road and off-road, then the range may not be enough. I an running 34:24 on my 29" MTB, and the range is plenty for my trails.

Mark


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

It works fine in my bike, Alfine tensioner and Alfine cogs with plastic chainguard.
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=363&lang=en_US&sect=equipment#inhalt
But now i use 1x8 setup without tensioner , i dont need more gears and it looks cooler.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

irrah said:


> It works fine in my bike, Alfine tensioner and Alfine cogs with plastic chainguard.
> http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=363&lang=en_US&sect=equipment#inhalt
> But now i use 1x8 setup without tensioner , i dont need more gears and it looks cooler.


Oooohhhh, I envy you! 

The Street Flyer is on my lust list


----------

